# Everyday things we take for granted



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

I was sitting here pondering what things do I take for granted, that I couldn't live comfortably without. 

Well it has been mentioned before, T-paper. I have at least a couple years worth stocked up.
Cotton socks I take for granted. I go through a six pack every couple months. That's on my list now, I can't imagine a world without socks!
Food for my cat. She's pretty picky, I think I should add a bunch of cat food to the list.
Pencils, Pens, and paper. 
I should pick up a couple pairs of 1.25or 1.50 reading glasses at the drugstore. If mine broke, and I couldn't get any more, well that wouldn't be a nice thing. I like to read.
A few extra decks of playing cards. 
Anyone else think of common, everyday things that would be missed, if became unobtainable?


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Batteries
Flashlights
Washing machines 
Toothpaste


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

It's this sort of thing that gets to me, because I know there'll be loads of things I'll miss (but didn't think to prep)...

can opener (they all seem to go bad)
nail clippers / nail files
underwear (working on getting the family well stocked on THAT item)


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I am not a "girly" girl but I sure would miss chapstick of any kind-- I hate having chapped lips..
Lucky for me I have been amassing a hoard of the precious stuff.. Bwaaaahahahaha! 
I have also been learning how to make my own out of stuff that will be available after TSHTF.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

scotch tape
safety pins
magnets


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Not necessarily a comfort item but it would be tough to make repairs without nails, screws, staples and other types of fasteners.
A shank of good sturdy rope could come in handy and clothsline rope would be indispensable.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Sun glasses, safety glasses, gloves (both for cold and for work), chainsaw files and screnches, ponchos/raincoats, coloring books/crayons for my boy, wow...I could (and probably will) think about this one all day. 

Good question, Dahur! You've stimulated my mind for the morning.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

To get an accurate record you would need to keep track of every thing you buy for a year or so.
And then think of what else being self sufficient would take.
under wear,baby wipes


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

From your posts, you may want to check out My Store Supplier - Wholesale General Merchandise & Novelty Items!!!
It's a convenience store supplier.

That's the cheapest place I've found to get things like chap stick, bic lighters...

For those with glasses, yes, a few extra pair of progressively stronger strengths would be a very good idea. I bought a few off the rack but found you can get 2 pair of your exact prescription for under $50 so while I can, I'll continue to get those and save the off-the-rack ones for backups.

Duct tape will be very handy to have.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Tape in general is a good idea. Duct, electrical, even scotch and masking are useful from time to time. It's usually pretty cheap and easy to get, too.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow, great suggestions you guys! My list has grown with these posts.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Not necessarily a comfort item but it would be tough to make repairs without nails, screws, staples and other types of fasteners.
> A shank of good sturdy rope could come in handy and clothsline rope would be indispensable.


And to those I'll add duct tape and masking tape...I can't do without either very long.
Goo Gone is great, but nail polish remover works well also.
OOPs..repeated..sorry


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Instead of nail polish, how about straight acetone? It has a ton of uses and is 1/10 the cost of nail polish.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

All great things. Up here, fishing would be a main sustenance in SHTF and I'm a big shore fisherman(although I have a small 10foot aluminum). Infact during the summer I supplement a meal a week with fish and wild edibles, so my one main thing would be fishing line. If it's monofilament you can make it last 2 years but it won't last forever. I replace my lines every year, so I certainly take this for granted. 

I'm working on fishing with temporary homemade twine(stinging nettles, and pine/spruce roots) but this is a timely project and one that is not as reliable as monofil.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

I just came from Lowe's. I saw a scissors/knife sharpener for $5, so I bought it.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

I hate to state the obvious, but I don't think my wife could make it with out her feminine products, I stock up on razors and Tylenol.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

ajsmith said:


> I hate to state the obvious, but I don't think my wife could make it with out her feminine products, I stock up on razors and Tylenol.


Have her google a "Diva Cup" might be worth having a couple on hand. If she wants I can also point her to a great thread on reusable feminine products that can be made at home. Just PM me.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Emerald said:


> Have her google a "Diva Cup" might be worth having a couple on hand. If she wants I can also point her to a great thread on reusable feminine products that can be made at home. Just PM me.


Thanks for the offer Emerald, she's about a 95% non believer with her head in the sand about most things. I may check up on some of those things and stash them away for her.  Do my best with out giving her more "nut case" ammo to fire at me.


----------



## mercygirl87 (Feb 21, 2011)

tampons and pads for us girls! plenty of alcohol too


----------



## Daegnus (Nov 12, 2010)

Caffeine, shoe laces, access to information, cardboard boxes, breath fresheners


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

mercygirl87 said:


> tampons and pads for us girls! plenty of alcohol too


Don't forget the CHOCOLATE!


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

Pardon me for being a complete sissy, but I can't endure the mid-Atlantic's summertime heat and humidity without AIR CONDITIONING. Without it, I might have to pack up my backpack, head for the Canadian Rockies and just sit on a mountain top until I cooled off.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

powder! (the thought of hot summers without AC made me think of it)
Q-tips & cotton balls


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Good call on the powder, Goshengirl. Both baby powder and medicated. We don't go thropugh much but when ya need it, YA NEED IT!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Well on the powder front- you can take just plain old flour and brown it in a cast iron pan (no grease) and use that for absorbing moisture. We used it on the kid's bottoms when they got diaper rash. Old wives tale that works.
Don't forget some cloth diapers--a good way to calculate them if you have never used them is to double the amount of disposable ones you use a day and then add a few extra for good measure and then times them by 7 so that you have enuf for one week. Babies are still gonna keep coming whether the end of the world is here or not! Might come in handy even if you don't have babies yet. I might be over my child having years, but I am still a gramma with hopes for more grand babies coming.!:2thumb:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> Q-tips & cotton balls


You can grow your own cotton.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah but how do you grow the cardboard sticks for the cotton swabs?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Jason said:


> Yeah but how do you grow the cardboard sticks for the cotton swabs?


If need be ... look to mother nature.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Emerald said:


> Don't forget the CHOCOLATE!


:congrat: You made me LOL ...



BizzyB said:


> Pardon me for being a complete sissy, but I can't endure the mid-Atlantic's summertime heat and humidity without AIR CONDITIONING. Without it, I might have to pack up my backpack, head for the Canadian Rockies and just sit on a mountain top until I cooled off.


I am the exact opposite. I can handle the heat, its the FRIGGIN' COLD that would do me in ...


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We are a 3 female household & have a 2yr supply of feminine products & still stocking. Some things should not be reuseable. Deodorant & Excederin are two things I'd hate to be without. Mango rum & tequila will be greatly missed in the summertime around here.


----------



## iafarmer (Aug 28, 2009)

This is one guy who cannot believe that no one has brought up the fact of needing a sewing machine and a heck of a lot of supplies for sewing. The clothes we wear aren't lasting like they used to. Virtually no one is as rough on clothing as our rural ancestors once were. Back when we started farming, I patched a lot of blue jeans, doubling their useful life. Couldn't afford new ones! A good hand with a sewing machine could barter that skill for a lot of valuable necessities.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

iafarmer said:


> This is one guy who cannot believe that no one has brought up the fact of needing a sewing machine and a heck of a lot of supplies for sewing. The clothes we wear aren't lasting like they used to. Virtually no one is as rough on clothing as our rural ancestors once were. Back when we started farming, I patched a lot of blue jeans, doubling their useful life. Couldn't afford new ones! A good hand with a sewing machine could barter that skill for a lot of valuable necessities.


Good point.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

iafarmer said:


> This is one guy who cannot believe that no one has brought up the fact of needing a sewing machine and a heck of a lot of supplies for sewing. The clothes we wear aren't lasting like they used to. Virtually no one is as rough on clothing as our rural ancestors once were. Back when we started farming, I patched a lot of blue jeans, doubling their useful life. Couldn't afford new ones! A good hand with a sewing machine could barter that skill for a lot of valuable necessities.


I guess it just didn't hit the top ten in my book only because I have three sewing machines that are not electronically controlled and can be converted to hand crank/foot pedal power-about 1000 sewing needles and a big box of threads and spools of thread-tons of fabric in totes etc... I have basic knowledge of sewing and constructing clothes and another tote of patterns. I plan on being a Jill of all trades..


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Sewing preps is one I'm in good shape on. I love to sew and do needle work so I have several totes with material, patterns, and sewing notions. I have two electric sewing machines, one foot powered and a serger. Sewing notions will make a good barter item also.


----------



## SLTsherey (Mar 10, 2012)

*music*

A very good friend is of the belief that she would go crazy without her 5000+ albums on 3 ipods. To the point where she purchased a solar charger specifically for ipods. I think personally I would take more comfort in reading material, but just thought I would pass it on....


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

i am not much on the hole needle and thread thing but i bought a lot of bottles of "tear mender"


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

radio477 said:


> i am not much on the hole needle and thread thing but i bought a lot of bottles of "tear mender"


Keep them sealed really well.. that stuff tends to go rock hard just when ya need it..

ETA:I know this as I do keep a bottle of that around most times or the iron/mending stuff. I sometimes help make and alter the costumes for the local high school drama club and for quick fix it is wonderful stuff.. but be aware that it also doesn't last that long depending on where and what you are using it on.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'll have a hard time living without electricity, running water, hot showers, and air conditioning in the summer. Or going out to eat for fast food a couple of times a week. It's not going to be fun.


----------

